Ask HN: Is there a slack channel where I can get help with Algorithms? - james_niro
======
james_niro
I am working on CTCI and I need help with some questions. I tried google but
the solutions are from the book. Some part of the code doesnt make sense for
me and I would like someone to explain that to me. Thank you

